# muslim and Christian marriage



## jackjhune (May 23, 2014)

Im a single man just converted to Islam in Dubai recently and planned to marry a single Christian woman. Do I need to wait for a certain period of time of being a new muslim before I can marry? Thank you. How long should I wait or there's no period of time required? Need help.


----------



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

*Some possible resources for you.*



jackjhune said:


> Im a single man just converted to Islam in Dubai recently and planned to marry a single Christian woman. Do I need to wait for a certain period of time of being a new muslim before I can marry? Thank you. How long should I wait or there's no period of time required? Need help.


Hi Jack,

Your questions seems to pertain to an Islamic juristic issue. I've provided several links below that you can visit to find an answer to your questions. If you can't find what you're looking for, you can directly ask for an expert answer. The links are as follows:

Darul Fiqh | Gateway to the Islamic sciences

Fatwas by Mufti Ebrahim Desai » Askimam

Shariahboard of America

I hope this helps.


----------



## jackjhune (May 23, 2014)

Thank you star for your link.. Appreciate the help..


----------

